# [W] Space Marine Master of the Chapter - Master of the Watch [H] Paypal (UK)



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi guys, I am looking for a Space Marine Captain - namely the master of the Watch - the guy with the Power Axe and Storm Shield - My Iron hands need a Clan-Captain!










Shield and head are not essential - I will consider any condition!

Cheers!

infernalcaretaker


----------



## grumabeth (Mar 16, 2008)

i have him pm me if intrested


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

PM sent - definitely interested!


----------

